# Billing supplies used with open wound repair



## mlhosch (Dec 29, 2010)

Billing Dept. for my Urgent Care has just told me to start billing for the surgical trays and dressings used when my office does a laceration repair (typical repair code would be 12002). I thought that this was included in the procedure code and you could only bill for additional supplies if you went over and above the usual amount.  I told them this but they still want me to bill it.  Am I wrong?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 29, 2010)

You can bill for trays, but dressings I'm not so sure of. "Over and above those usually included with the procedure" means you can't bill for things like dermabond for laceration repairs, or a scalpel for removing a skin tag. If the supply is an absolute necessity to performing the procedure, it's included. Just a warning, though - most of the supplies we bill for deny, anyways - check with the payer for their coverage criteria. They tend to be a little more strict in their definitions than the CPT.


----------



## mlhosch (Dec 29, 2010)

*Must supplies be noted in the office notes*

Must all supplies billed be noted in the pt. chart before they can be billed.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't bill anything that's not documented. Even a small note indicating that it was used should suffice.


----------

